# etisalat data (wasel) running out



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

i keep noticing that my data on my prepaid account keeps running out but i still have substantial voice credit remaining. to get more data, i have to top up again. and the same issue recurs. anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Mrs Confiture had the same issue, using her phone for email, web browsing & facebook etc..

It seems you need to register for data and then on a specified date each Month have (for 1GB) 140dhs credit on the account.

If you go to one of the customer service desks (Mall of Emirates, Mirdiff etc.) they can confirm the finer details.
If not registered for data, the credit will be used up VERY quickly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

right, i went to visit them and you basically have to call 125 option 4 to activate the data bundle on your account. then basically whichever date you activate it, you need to ensure that you have enough credit (as mentioned) in your account, otherwise the service gets deactivated. not sure if there is any penalty/cost for reactivation. minimum fee is 148 aed for 1gb. sounds like extortion to me.


----------

